# Top 10 plays of the ACB 07/08



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

<object width="410" height="400" ><param name="movie" value="http://acbtv.acb.com/swf/video_embed.swf?xml=http%3A%2F%2Facbtv.acb.com%2Fvideo%2Fxml%2F789%3Fvideo_id%3D789"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://acbtv.acb.com/swf/video_embed.swf?xml=http%3A%2F%2Facbtv.acb.com%2Fvideo%2Fxml%2F789%3Fvideo_id%3D789" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="410" height="400"></embed></object></li>

I don't agree with the order, but there are certainly spectacular plays in that list.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

http://acbtv.acb.com/video/789

Here is a link to the video. I'm really going to miss the Ricky to Rudy combo. The final play was amazing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

10 - Put back slam was HUGEEEE!!!

9 - Lob was impressive aswell as the guy who caught its leap

8 - Jerome Moiso with the huge block, wish I had seen more of that while he was a Raptor!!!

7 - Was that Rudy Fernandez? I don't think it was but dude had hops just like him. Pretty sick dunk..

6 - My favourite so far for the sheer audacity to throw it down over two men right through the middle.. As Chuck would say that was 'sick, wicked and nasty'

5 - Mmmm not sure this one deserved to be so high although it did look pretty.

4 - Huge circus shot, loved it great ability. 

3 - Argusa is right those Ricky to Rudy combo's are going to be sorely missed and this was a pretty great example of what they have been doing all year. 

2 - SICK!! One of the best assists I have EVER seen. How can this not be top? 

1 - Haha interesting choice for the number one play. More luck and heart than actual skill IMO.. 


Thanks for the link Argusa and bringing this to my attention Croco was a great showcase of European ability.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

That was Rudy with the dunk. The guy is fearless when going to the rack. #2 was Pepe Sanchez. He has mastered the behind the back pass. Check this one out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RDTF7Kgr4c I wish he was play with the NT this summer.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

argusa said:


> That was Rudy with the dunk. The guy is fearless when going to the rack. #2 was Pepe Sanchez. He has mastered the behind the back pass. Check this one out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RDTF7Kgr4c I wish he was play with the NT this summer.


His pass should have easily been the number one play. Ha coddarn he really does have that behind the back pass down to an art, that clip you posted was awesome although not quite as technical as the other IMO....


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

argusa said:


> That was Rudy with the dunk. The guy is fearless when going to the rack. #2 was Pepe Sanchez. He has mastered the behind the back pass. Check this one out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RDTF7Kgr4c I wish he was play with the NT this summer.


Pepe Sanchez is fantastic, one of my favorite players of the past decade or so. Easily could have been in the NBA for any team that was interested in a strong defender and passer, but not such a shooter. I hadn't realized he wasn't going to be playing with Argentina this summer. Who are they going to have at PG, just Prigioni? Was it Sanchez's choice not to play?--I can't imagine that anyone else would beat him for a spot.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Pepe played in the NBA for a year with the Warriors. He was the first Argentine to play in the League. Prigioni will probably be the starter, but I don't know who the back up will be. Sanchez chose not to play. Argentina should still be pretty strong despite their aging team.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

argusa said:


> Pepe played in the NBA for a year with the Warriors. He was the first Argentine to play in the League. Prigioni will probably be the starter, but I don't know who the back up will be. Sanchez chose not to play. Argentina should still be pretty strong despite their aging team.


Age will never stop the amount of heart they show. They still have a few young guns who will provide massive energy, I really am expecting a huge showing from Delfino.


----------

